# Join Ministry of Defense - 2018 - Job Advert.



## Kompromat

MOD Posts announced for 2018, apply now.

Some of these jobs might be related to the field of Intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

thanks


----------



## Path-Finder

Hazrat @Zarvan


----------



## war&peace

Can dual or triple nationals apply?


----------



## Trango Towers

Horus said:


> MOD Posts announced for 2018, apply now.
> 
> Some of these jobs might be related to the field of Intelligence.
> 
> View attachment 529582


Looool

Depty director engineering age limit 25 to 40 with 5 years exp...

How the f do u get an msc with 5 years exp by the time you are 25.


----------



## Big Tank

I wonder when ISI is going to cut all the heck..so instead of hiring youth and fresh minds, giving them a chance to prove themselves in the field of Intelligence and operations. They're still accepting Retired Military Personnel as Sub-Inspectors. I am just amazed and I feel sad! What can a retired 50-60yr old fat NCO/JCO do except following orders and doing all the Aen Baen Shaen he learnt in his old days. All over the world, Intel agencies look for Young operatives who can think out of the box but here we're.



war&peace said:


> Can dual or triple nationals apply?



They can, although their spouse must not be a foreigner.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Big Tank said:


> I wonder when ISI is going to cut all the heck..so instead of hiring youth and fresh minds, giving them a chance to prove themselves in the field of Intelligence and operations. They're still accepting Retired Military Personnel as Sub-Inspectors. I am just amazed and I feel sad! What can a retired 50-60yr old fat NCO/JCO do except following orders and doing all the Aen Baen Shaen he learnt in his old days. All over the world, Intel agencies look for Young operatives who can think out of the box but here we're.
> 
> 
> 
> They can, although their spouse must not be a foreigner.


@balixd


----------



## war&peace

snow lake said:


> Looool
> 
> Depty director engineering age limit 25 to 40 with 5 years exp...
> 
> How the f do u get an msc with 5 years exp by the time you are 25.


That's lower limit and upper is around 40 and most of the candidates will be in 32-35 years range..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Its hard but doable. Several Intelligence services pick you up very young, at 18-19. You study, work and get conditioned at the same time. Your experience counts from the day you signed up. If you've fulfilled your expectations, they may hire you as a permanent desk officer. 



snow lake said:


> Looool
> 
> Depty director engineering age limit 25 to 40 with 5 years exp...
> 
> How the f do u get an msc with 5 years exp by the time you are 25.


----------



## Trango Towers

Horus said:


> Its hard but doable. Several Intelligence services pick you up very young, at 18-19. You study, work and get conditioned at the same time. Your experience counts from the day you signed up. If you've fulfilled your expectations, they may hire you as a permanent desk officer.


Agreed but how will u get the exp and education if entry age is 25


----------



## Amaa'n

Big Tank said:


> I wonder when ISI is going to cut all the heck..so instead of hiring youth and fresh minds, giving them a chance to prove themselves in the field of Intelligence and operations. They're still accepting Retired Military Personnel as Sub-Inspectors. I am just amazed and I feel sad! What can a retired 50-60yr old fat NCO/JCO do except following orders and doing all the Aen Baen Shaen he learnt in his old days. All over the world, Intel agencies look for Young operatives who can think out of the box but here we're.
> 
> 
> 
> They can, although their spouse must not be a foreigner.


Tank bhai, please read the post again, for almost all positions the upper age limit is 30....this is for lower scale jobs.....one of the reason to allow ex mil guys is to retain the experience d and skilled lot....you have ex spec ops guys with good stamina, who are used to off working harsh environment under immese pressure....most of them l might have done a stint at mi or isi anyway.......
Lets take my example, I have worked in remote areas in Pakistan such as khuzdar, deserts in middle east, used to of meeting deadlines, working under pressure, bearing the summer heat where temps go as high as 53c and heat index of 49c.....you really think a fresh and young grad out of uet or lums compete with that?
I have witnessed the old lot in CAA chewing down the new and younger lot....... so yes there is a reason for picking up the ex mil staffers..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Big Tank

balixd said:


> Tank bhai, please read the post again, for almost all positions the upper age limit is 30....this is for lower scale jobs.....one of the reason to allow ex mil guys is to retain the experience d and skilled lot....you have ex spec ops guys with good stamina, who are used to off working harsh environment under immese pressure....most of them l might have done a stint at mi or isi anyway.......
> Lets take my example, I have worked in remote areas in Pakistan such as khuzdar, deserts in middle east, used to of meeting deadlines, working under pressure, bearing the summer heat where temps go as high as 53c and heat index of 49c.....you really think a fresh and young grad out of uet or lums compete with that?
> I have witnessed the old lot in CAA chewing down the new and younger lot....... so yes there is a reason for picking up the ex mil staffers..



Thank you for the detailed ans bro, I agree that an experienced guy would be much better and won't be blank in a lot of situations which require precision. Even the Age Limit is 30, but are you sure that the retired personnel are going to be below 30 who'll apply? having Intelligence exp. Aren't they going to be above 40 receiving age relaxation? I don't mind picking up serving/active SF/Army personnel having intelligence background. You're obviously having the first hand experience with such kind of people recruited within the organization but most of the ones applying as a retired personnel with intel background are going to be the ones who served in selective FIU units. And you know a lot better how FIU works and how much it sucks, it's JCO/NCOs have no idea what they're doing, they're only good at checking the STA HQ permits of the shops :p Or asking some random nibba cruising overnight in the cantonment and asking for his ID. Neither they have any dressing sense, I've a lot of reasons to be harsh on FIU units (nothing personal, they were always good to me). But aren't really fit for the job as we see massive technological gap between them and rest of the people. I hope you got my point here, and I am glad @MUSTAKSHAF tagged the right person 

btw, UET and LUMS graduate will be good for nothing in this job. Burger platoon already stays away, random graduates aren't going to be that bad, if they're trained and selected wisely, even for the lower rank, having a young guy who is determined, will be a lot better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

porey sindh urban sey 1 seat . open merit meri field ka ni lol


----------



## Kompromat

You can't learn Intelligence operations overnight. 

These "old & fat" NCO/JCOs you're insulting so viciously and rather ignorantly are mostly from CMI. They have decades of experience in field intelligence. Basically, they're the cream of the crop. ISI harvests them based on their experience. 

99.99% of what ISI does is information collection and not maar kutai. Physical badassness is not a top requirement. 

They have specialised guys for Maar Kutai if and when required. 



Big Tank said:


> I wonder when ISI is going to cut all the heck..so instead of hiring youth and fresh minds, giving them a chance to prove themselves in the field of Intelligence and operations. They're still accepting Retired Military Personnel as Sub-Inspectors. I am just amazed and I feel sad! What can a retired 50-60yr old fat NCO/JCO do except following orders and doing all the Aen Baen Shaen he learnt in his old days. All over the world, Intel agencies look for Young operatives who can think out of the box but here we're.
> 
> 
> 
> They can, although their spouse must not be a foreigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

Horus said:


> You can't learn Intelligence operations overnight.
> 
> These "old & fat" NCO/JCOs you're insulting so viciously and rather ignorantly are mostly from CMI. They have decades of experience in field intelligence. Basically, they're the cream of the crop. ISI harvests them based on their experience.
> 
> 99.99% of what ISI does is information collection and not maar kutai. Physical badassness is not a top requirement.
> 
> They have specialised guys for Maar Kutai if and when required.



The reason behind massacres such as APS is because these oldies won't go out of the box. They'll only do what they're said. It's not the 50s where you only collect the information and pit it in the straws. It's whers you need to act on it. Intelligence collection isnt merely a desk job and you know that. Sub Inspectors theyre requiring are for Field Operations where you need to move your foot and think something of your own instead of acting like a puppet. Osama Lashari could've been alive if he had done what he was only told instead of chasing the target and getting martyred after his vehicle flipped over. Or he could work like a 50yo FIU NCO and leave the rest on FC or Police, just fill up the file.


----------



## django

@Moonlight


----------



## Tps43

Many of openings are for Intel 
BTW they increased educational requirments during my time u just needed graduation for 17 grade now it's masters.
People out there should target for Sub inspectors , by the time u will be reaching 60 u goona be Director or even better DDG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

Tps43 said:


> Many of openings are for Intel
> BTW they increased educational requirments during my time u just needed graduation for 17 grade now it's masters.
> People out there should target for Sub inspectors , by the time u will be reaching 60 u will be Director or even better DDG.



unfortunately that's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Big Tank said:


> unfortunately that's true.


BTW pay packages are better then armed forces and in no time one will be in 16th scale , there's a long peroid at 16 but who cares when u r getting 100k rupees at 16 when LTC is getting the same .
Plus u can command a detachment even when tho are in 16th scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

should be our strongest ministery


----------



## Eagle_Nest

Why MSc for BS17?? 
I have relevant experience, still working for gov too in BS17 but i have BS Engineering.
@Horus


----------



## Kompromat

You're eligible, apply.




Eagle_Nest said:


> Why MSc for BS17??
> I have relevant experience, still working for gov too in BS17 but i have BS Engineering.
> @Horus


----------

